# Good gaming mouse



## grimxx

can anyone recommend a good wireless gaming mouse that is rechargeable I just hate that battery stuff my price range is about 50 dollars or so thanx


----------



## nffc10

Microsoft one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826105141

I have this one, it is very good for gaming and very responsive:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826105028


----------



## liquidshadow

Look these up at newegg

Logitech G5
Razer Copperhead
Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 3.0 (Big gamers' mouse)
Logitech MX518


----------



## Morox

I wouldn't recommend anything wireless for gaming (keyboard, mouse).

I am using a Siatek Eclipse II keyboard with a Logitech G5 gaming mouse. I like both of them a lot.


----------



## Burgerbob

Morox said:


> I wouldn't recommend anything wireless for gaming (keyboard, mouse).
> 
> I am using a Siatek Eclipse II keyboard with a Logitech G5 gaming mouse. I like both of them a lot.



Actually, wireless these days is a lot better than the old mouse/keyboard you didnt like before. My Logitech LX7 (_wireless_) is the best mouse i have ever used (other than the MX Revolution, which is also wireless). I would reccomend at least a wireless mouse, as they are nice to have and just as good.


----------



## hpi

wireless is much better for gaming imho. When you have to move the mouse quick and around and stuff like that theres no cord or anything so it's much more free movement.


----------



## curtains

Morox said:


> I wouldn't recommend anything wireless for gaming (keyboard, mouse).
> 
> I am using a Siatek Eclipse II keyboard with a Logitech G5 gaming mouse. I like both of them a lot.



i would have 2 agree wif morox .. if ur a true gamer u would no the difference in delay that a wireless would give u.. that delay could mean the difference between an head shot or not and i neva have problems with my cored getting in the way geos from behind the desk wen i pull it it comes wen i push it gravity pulls the cord back down .. easy as that no cord it the way. I have an Hyena mouse works great for me it was 10 bucks .. so .. i dont think u need 2 spend much but logitech mouses are good. thou theres not much difference between opticial mousees maybe jst a little in design but not speed wise(besides wireless and cord)


----------



## Geoff

I have the Razer Diamondback Salamander and I love it.  Much better then the MX518 and G5 if you ask me.


----------



## lb562high

logitech G7...best of the best of the best..SIR!


----------



## Fruitcake

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2142,CONTENTID=10715

amazing mouse, i've played with it and the adjustable weight is soooo nice.

Cons: mouse = $70


----------



## lb562high

Fruitcake said:


> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2142,CONTENTID=10715
> 
> amazing mouse, i've played with it and the adjustable weight is soooo nice.
> 
> Cons: mouse = $70



you can find the G5 for way less then $70


----------



## grimxx

those look like good mouses I think I will go with wired since one of you pointed out the shot thing and I want the mouse for gaming anyways thanx


----------



## Mr.Suave

Fruitcake said:


> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2142,CONTENTID=10715
> 
> amazing mouse, i've played with it and the adjustable weight is soooo nice.
> 
> Cons: mouse = $70



on newegg they sell it for $46, i think i've even found it cheaper in some other places


I agree with Burgerbob
good wireless mice like the G7, MX1000, and the new MX mice from Logitech are perfect for gaming and everyday use. i have a G7 and its really really nice not to have a cord in the way and have yet to or even hear from anyone that has a G7 to experience "lag". And these mice use laser tech. Laser mice can be used on almost any surface and are more responsive than optical mice. for example with an optical, when trying to moving the pointer from left to right across the screen rapidly the pointer will actually lag or studder, doesn't happen to a laser mouse whether wireless or not. this is great when you have to do a full 180 to get the guy at your 6 quickly without any problems(did this a few times in CS:S and people thought i was hacking or using Aimbot). IMHO Laser *>* optical for mainly FPS, as responsiveness is everything


----------



## heyman421

Just wanted to let you guys know the G5 is $35 at best buy right now, just picked one up tonight, and was searching for reviews when i found this thread.

I don't think there's a better mouse for $35.


----------



## hpi

heyman421 said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know the G5 is $35 at best buy right now, just picked one up tonight, and was searching for reviews when i found this thread.
> 
> I don't think there's a better mouse for $35.



Hows that mouse? It looks good and I was thinking of getting it. 

O ya at best buy the g5 is 86$ canadian. wtf?


----------



## heyman421

I dunno, i haven't hooked it up yet, hahaha.

my desk is too dirty to discrace such a nice piece of equipment.

imma watch saw 3 in a minute, and after that, i'll clean up and give it a whirl


----------



## heyman421

$86?  that's still full price, isn't it?

that sucks, man

it's probably b/c of shipping to canada


----------



## hpi

heyman421 said:


> $86?  that's still full price, isn't it?
> 
> that sucks, man
> 
> it's probably b/c of shipping to canada



no no. I checked the bestbuy.ca website and checked and its 86$. meaning if I go to my local best buy to buy the mouse I have to pay 86$ plus tax. what a fkn shit country I live in.


----------



## heyman421

well, when that $86 mouse gives you carpel tunnel, you have a better healthcare system to take care of you


----------



## lb562high

heyman421 said:


> well, when that $86 mouse gives you carpel tunnel, you have a better healthcare system to take care of you



hhahaaaha...thats some true stuff


----------



## Geoff

lb562high said:


> you can find the G5 for way less then $70



They had the G5 at best buy for $39.99 a few days ago.


----------



## lb562high

exactly...they had it at circuit city for $40 after mail-in rebate too...oh and btw i got a new mouse for my laptop too: vx revolution http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104016


----------



## lovely?

liquidshadow said:


> Look these up at newegg
> 
> Logitech G5
> Razer Copperhead
> Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 3.0 (Big gamers' mouse)
> Logitech MX518



i have a question about my mouse. i have a microsoft intellimouse and its good, but its really old, (at least three years) is it still as good as the others for gaming?


----------



## lovely?

heyman421 said:


> well, when that $86 mouse gives you carpel tunnel, you have a better healthcare system to take care of you



omglmao


----------



## hpi

Well I just finished buying the razer diamond back and I find that its pretty kicksss!!! and looks very sweet also with the light.


----------



## heyman421

you just bought a


----------



## lb562high

gay mickey mouse?


----------



## diduknowthat

grimxx said:


> those look like good mouses I think I will go with wired since one of you pointed out the shot thing and I want the mouse for gaming anyways thanx



I have the MX1000 and I usually can't notice the lag time. If you get a better mouse with a better wireless system, I doubt you'll notice the lag.



heyman421 said:


> you just bought a





lb562high said:


> gay mickey mouse?


ahaha lmao


----------



## Geoff

lb562high said:


> exactly...they had it at circuit city for $40 after mail-in rebate too...oh and btw i got a new mouse for my laptop too: vx revolution http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104016



It was actually $35.99 at best buy, with only an instant savings


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I just picked up my g5 from bestbuy with my Christmas gift cards for 34.99 and I love it!


----------



## Bradan

i have a mx 550 which is the wireless 518, i like it, works perfect, a little heavy tho..

brother has the g7, wow its so great, super light, bluetooth, li-ion hot swap.

thats my next mouse once this one dies

AND THE MX1000 IS A ****ING TURD, IT LAGS


----------



## Hatz

Get the wired MX518, wireless mouses are bad for gaming.

"colin hatzmann"


----------



## grimxx

Well im stuck right now between these two mice
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104203
and
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16826153107
but i cant seem to decide which do you guys think i should get? from reviews it seems like the g7 is having a ton of lasting problems and dieing on ppl


----------



## -gunut-

Hatz said:


> Get the wired MX518, wireless mouses are bad for gaming.
> 
> "colin hatzmann"



Not from my experience.  I game all the time with a wireless mouse and there is absolutely no noticable difference between responce time. But I guess it could depend what mouse you have.  I use a Log media mouse.  Very fast and many buttons to program how you wish.  Batteries last about 6 months


----------



## Geoff

I've had the MX510, MX518, and G5 from Logitech, and I now have the Razer Diamondback.

I can say that the Razer Diamondback is the best mouse i've had so far, much better then the G5.


----------



## grimxx

[-0MEGA-];571861 said:
			
		

> I've had the MX510, MX518, and G5 from Logitech, and I now have the Razer Diamondback.
> 
> I can say that the Razer Diamondback is the best mouse i've had so far, much better then the G5.


does the cable get in the way thats what always happens to me with mice for some reason thats why I wanted to have the wireless one


----------



## -gunut-

grimxx said:


> does the cable get in the way thats what always happens to me with mice for some reason thats why I wanted to have the wireless one



That is why I got a wireless.  You should really take a look at the Log media mouse!


----------



## kobaj

grimxx said:


> Well im stuck right now between these two mice
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104203
> and
> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16826153107
> but i cant seem to decide which do you guys think i should get? from reviews it seems like the g7 is having a ton of lasting problems and dieing on ppl



I own a G7, its great. I would definitely recommend it for gaming. Everyone says wireless aren't made for gaming. That may have been true...3-5 years ago, but not with the G7. 

As for what your saying about "lasting problems". I haven't had any. In game, it's batteries last about 12 hours and it takes 10 hours to charge the second battery it comes with. I have timed myself to get under 6 seconds to switch batteries and get back to gaming. 

Without gaming, my mouse cant last weeks, but let me explain why. I have two mice, one crappy 3 dollar wireless mouse that I use for surfing the net (and only that) which I use 90 percent of the time. I only game about 3 hours at a time, once or twice a week.


----------



## grimxx

kobaj said:


> I own a G7, its great. I would definitely recommend it for gaming. Everyone says wireless aren't made for gaming. That may have been true...3-5 years ago, but not with the G7.
> 
> As for what your saying about "lasting problems". I haven't had any. In game, it's batteries last about 12 hours and it takes 10 hours to charge the second battery it comes with. I have timed myself to get under 6 seconds to switch batteries and get back to gaming.
> 
> Without gaming, my mouse cant last weeks, but let me explain why. I have two mice, one crappy 3 dollar wireless mouse that I use for surfing the net (and only that) which I use 90 percent of the time. I only game about 3 hours at a time, once or twice a week.


no no i mean on the reviews ppl say that the mouse stops working after awhile and also that the buttons start to click twice and stuff has this ever happened to you


----------



## kobaj

grimxx said:


> no no i mean on the reviews ppl say that the mouse stops working after awhile and also that the buttons start to click twice and stuff has this ever happened to you



Nope, but I've only had it a month so it might be a bit early to tell.


----------



## CharmPeddler

lol i would go with the  G7 over the razer back JUST CAUSE of the reviews on new egg.

G7 Total Reviews: 355 Rating 5/5 eggs !!! thats awsome for that many reviews.
Razer Total Reviews: 82 Rating 4/5. 

pretty easy one if ya ask meh. and yes i have used the wireless g7 and it is wonderfull. no lag that i was able to see.


----------



## Geoff

CharmPeddler said:


> lol i would go with the  G7 over the razer back JUST CAUSE of the reviews on new egg.
> 
> G7 Total Reviews: 355 Rating 5/5 eggs !!! thats awsome for that many reviews.
> Razer Total Reviews: 82 Rating 4/5.
> 
> pretty easy one if ya ask meh. and yes i have used the wireless g7 and it is wonderfull. no lag that i was able to see.



Why would you go with a mouse simply based on reviews?  I go with the one I think looks and feels the best.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yes*

I agree with OMEGA. You should by what you like best. I bought my mouse because I have tried it beforehand and felt better. I have a Razer Diamondback Magma and I was deciding between it and the Logitech MX518. However, I found that one (MX518) very uncomfortable for my hand. I say go and try out the mouse which suits you best.

Personally, I would lean towards the Copperhead.

JAN


----------



## Geoff

jancz3rt said:


> I agree with OMEGA. You should by what you like best. I bought my mouse because I have tried it beforehand and felt better. I have a Razer Diamondback Magma and I was deciding between it and the Logitech MX518. However, I found that one (MX518) very uncomfortable for my hand. I say go and try out the mouse which suits you best.
> 
> Personally, I would lean towards the Copperhead.
> 
> JAN


I have the Razer Diamondback Salamander (love the red ).


----------



## CJWiexpress

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104178

Good mouse.Good price.


----------



## grimxx

jancz3rt said:


> I agree with OMEGA. You should by what you like best. I bought my mouse because I have tried it beforehand and felt better. I have a Razer Diamondback Magma and I was deciding between it and the Logitech MX518. However, I found that one (MX518) very uncomfortable for my hand. I say go and try out the mouse which suits you best.
> 
> Personally, I would lean towards the Copperhead.
> 
> JAN


Well since i seem to have problems with the mouse cord I think I will go with the g7 since i think that it would serve me best thanx everyone for the help


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hey*



grimxx said:


> Well since i seem to have problems with the mouse cord I think I will go with the g7 since i think that it would serve me best thanx everyone for the help



I don't know if you are aware of the fact that Razer uses mouse cords about half the width of that which Logitech uses. That means it's less heavy than what you have now. One more thing you should take into account is the fact that a wireless mouse, regardless of how good it is, will be worse off than a wired mouse 

JAN


----------



## Geoff

As jan said, wireless mice do have some benefits, but you need to recharge them quite often, and they arent as good for gaming as wired mice are.


----------



## grimxx

[-0MEGA-];573302 said:
			
		

> As jan said, wireless mice do have some benefits, but you need to recharge them quite often, and they arent as good for gaming as wired mice are.


im not really worried about the battery thing since it comes with two and i can use one and charge one but i do admit about the gaming difference can't be to much of a difference


----------



## hpi

Check out the gaming mouses and then go try them out for yourself. I have to admit that gaming mouses are owning. There so much more sensitive and comfier. When I got my diamondback I had to get used to the sensitivity of it and it's very comfy and smooth.


----------

